# Proctor and Gamble(iams/eukanuba) buys Natura



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

CRAP didn't see theres already a thread! 

you can still do the poll though I guess


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I personally dont feed any of the Natura products, so it hasnt affected me directly (though I do buy their treats sometimes). But I will definitely let others know that feed it, since they should be aware in case it is a concern to them.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I MAY still buy EVO if the ingredient list remains unchanged. 

However, this is still one helluva maybe for me and I'm leaning towards just leaving anything Natura right now...even before the acquisition is completed. 


If Natura was so open to letting P and G have them, how much did they care about their food? 

there you have it, RC....I may have been wrong about all my clamoring for Natura stuff. 

Suppose I shouldn't beat the Orijen/Acana drum so loudly any more. Heck, we are probably days away from them getting scouped up by Wal Mart.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah ithought they cared for the foods, but they let P and G buy them out.

i feel like an idiot i voted for 2 options couldnt decide.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmmmm! Well if the ingredients are still the same and the quality is still applied to the care of the manufacturing quality, I would still buy it! But wow I really am not likin' this at all! God I am disappointed hearing this! Or I should say reading this!:frown:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RC,

I'm not just saying this to say it.

This thing wrecked my day. Seriously. It pisses me off and even if P and G attempts to leave it alone, I may not buy anything from Natura. 

I just need to see what happens I guess. 

Gonna be all Acana/Orijen for now until I can find some other options. Eagle Holistic may be in there....along with some others but I just need to digest this whole thing for awhile. 

Sucks. Period.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

So the founders of Natura are completely stepping aside and letting PG just take over the quality standards, ingredients and everything???? 

And I was upset about Canidae making kibble in diamond facilities under canidae's regulations, that is nothing compared to this!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Jordan,

If this is a true acquisition, Natura is now Proctor and Gamble. Make no mistake about it. 

They will swoop in like an army. Literally.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Gonna be all Acana/Orijen for now until I can find some other options. Eagle Holistic may be in there....along with some others but I just need to digest this whole thing for awhile.
> 
> Sucks. Period.


I totally know what you mean. I had things all set out on what I was going to feed our new puppy. Well, that has all gone to you know what. I am having to begin looking all over again.

One food that has been brought to my attention is Horizon. You may want to take a look at it. I am pretty sure that I will be feeding the Large Breed Puppy formula and may change my GSH Pointer over to their grain-free kibble.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> I totally know what you mean. I had things all set out on what I was going to feed our new puppy. Well, that has all gone to you know what. I am having to begin looking all over again.
> 
> One food that has been brought to my attention is Horizon. You may want to take a look at it. I am pretty sure that I will be feeding the Large Breed Puppy formula and may change my GSH Pointer over to their grain-free kibble.


yep, Sara. Horizon/Legacy is on my watch list. 

Honestly, I can live with Orijen/Acana for the rest of my guys lives....

I'm just worried that one day it won't be the real Acana/Orijen. 

Honestly though...I think the day I lose Champion will be the day I just go to real food.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

the ingredient ingredient list can look the same (for a while, anyway), but other facets of production can go downhill (and always do eventually) with these conglomerate takeovers....ie finding cheaper sources/suppliers for the meats and other ingredients and poorer quality control throughout the whole manufacturing process.


----------

